# HELP PLEASE!!  Need FO and company can't be reachec.



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

I am in desperate need of placing an order for Cedarwood Mint (The Thymes) from Scent Works but I think that place has fallen into an abyss, as I cannot contact anyone from the company.

Does anyone know of a similar fragrance and where I can get it?
Thank you!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 29, 2014)

A user on the Soap Scent Review board recommended Cedar and Sage from Southern Garden Scents. SGS was bought by Pure Fragrance, so you may want to email them and ask.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you dixiedragon - I will do that!


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

No luck so I am still on the hunt!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello! I tried all references I can think of (including Google) but I can not find anything for you. Sorry!!!  Hopefully someone can recommend a close approximation for you - like a pine-spruce-fir-mint or other resinous-mint mix. If you have enough time maybe you could experiment with adding a cedar EO with a hint of mint and come close with a similar scent. I know - not a good plan of action at this time. Maybe for later. I really hope you find a similar fragrance or Scent Works replies back to you. Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Moody Glenn. I have been researching all day and I finally have a headache.  I went in there and tried to whip up something using cedar, lavender and mint and while it comes a little close, it's just not it.  What a hopeless day!  LOL.   I don't understand why a company would not have a public face, even if it were just an email.  I would even take a computer generated response at this point.  sigh.


----------



## cerelife (Dec 29, 2014)

bbrown, I feel your pain!! I placed a large order of my favorite scent from them earlier this year and received a partial order with a note that that was all they had (and it's no longer available). They didn't respond to my emails requesting a refund for the unshipped portion OR the double charge to my account. I ended up filing a dispute with Paypal to get a refund, and I never received a single message from them - even when they issued the refund through Paypal!!
I've seen people on this forum recommend Mikes Fragrance (I think?) as a company that will replicate a scent if you send them a sample. I'm going to go search the threads for it now and if I find a link, I'll post it here. I've got my fingers crossed that they can replicate TSW 'Acadian Homecoming' for me


----------



## cerelife (Dec 29, 2014)

All I could find was Mike's Fragrance, so after a google search I found this:
http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/
I'm going to call them tomorrow to see if they can replicate fragrances, so I'll let you know!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes Mike will try to duplicate but does not guarantee the results and for a small fee he will send a sample of your duped fo. I am actually sending him a 1 oz sample this week. This is the amount he required. I have actually had to get 3 fo's duplicated this year and it has cost me a bundle...


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

What amazing information guys!   Thank you!
What does he charge to duplicate?


----------



## Jstar (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup, Mike will dupe anything if he can..he'll do his best. He's constantly making new FO's too {not to mention that he has 2 perfumers that he hob nobs with and if he can't figure out a dupe, he'll ask them for help}..so far I have had really good luck with the ones I have ordered...can't beat less than 13 bux per pound.

I always order a 1 oz tho for ones Im not familiar with..then after I see what it does, and if I like it, I'll order the lb.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 30, 2014)

I tried calling him this morning at both numbers but no answer.  Is is possible they are closed for the holidays?


----------



## bbrown (Dec 30, 2014)

I talked to him!  Thanks to all of you!


----------



## bbrown (Jan 30, 2015)

Still on the hunt!


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2015)

Have you posted an ISO on the facebook swap page Hazel mentioned in another post? Maybe someone has some that they would be willing to sell you or swap for something else.


----------



## bbrown (Jan 31, 2015)

I recall requesting an invite to join a group on Facebook but I think I got dissed.  It's been a month and no word.  I can't even recall the name at this point.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 1, 2015)

What was the word from Mike? He couldn't dupe for you?


----------



## bbrown (Feb 1, 2015)

Jstar said:


> What was the word from Mike? He couldn't dupe for you?



Mike was awesome and very helpful, but the samples weren't close.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww that's a shame 

Btw, howdy from Conroe  :wave:


----------



## rainwater (Feb 18, 2015)

I just checked out his site. He has great prices on fo. I'm going to try a few. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 21, 2015)

Let us know which ones you get and which work for you..a couple of us have done some reviews on the ones we got..mine all worked well {except for Coconut Bay Rum for me..it riced but not bad}

As we all know, new suppliers and new FO's may not always perform well..I'm always interested in finding the ones that def work at Mike's because he has great prices, and will go out of his way to try to make his customers happy.


----------



## rainwater (Feb 23, 2015)

I couldn't find reviews on Mike's website so I'm just going to try a few. Buying blindly can be costly. I need to use some of the fo I just received from Natures Garden then I'll order.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 25, 2015)

Order the 1 oz's first if you are unsure...that's what I do until I know what works and what doesn't.

Here are JB's and my reviews of ones we have soaped with so far:

JustBeachy's 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49084&page=3

Mine
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49084 {about midway of the page}


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 1, 2015)

I am not by nature a lavendar lover. However, bb carries a lavender cedar FO that's amazing! Soaps beautifully! Maybe you could add something to this?


----------



## bbrown (Mar 1, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> I am not by nature a lavendar lover. However, bb carries a lavender cedar FO that's amazing! Soaps beautifully! Maybe you could add something to this?



I agree with you!  I got this as a sample and I went back and ordered a big bottle.  I added it to lotion and put it on after bath.  It has become one of my absolute favorites.  I think I'll go and see what I can come up with.  :-o


----------

